# the sea



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

the sea painted by paul
in acrylic


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I really like this one. Much less whimsical than your usual work. Beautiful.


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

It's looks like real, beautiful art.


----------

